# Refinishing a butcher block top



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I have a customer who has a butcher block countertop that came with a coat of oil on it. The place he got it from suggested he put another coat of oil on it so he actually did two coats of BLO he got at HD. Well now his wife thinks its too rough and wants a smoother surface. He came in to get a piece of trim and asked what we thought about putting a coat of laquer over top of this. Instinct tells me no especially if he is not going to sand it first. What should be his course of action? Sand or no? Then finish with what? Oils, wax, polyurethane, laquer, shellac, something else.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

*LACA O POLIURETANO SOBRE ACEITE NO ES COMPATIBLE!!!!!
LO QUE PUEDES HACER ES ENCERAR SOBRE LO QUE HAY SIN LIJAR Y LUEGO LUSTRAR LA CERA INCOLORA PARA MUEBLES O PISOS DE MADERA: LUEGO FROTAS MUCHO CON UN PAÑO Y LOGRAS EL BRILLO QUE DESEES OBTENER ;-)*


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

*OIL ON POLYURETHANE PAINT OR NOT COMPATIBLE!!
WHAT YOU CAN DO IS WHAT'S ON WAX WITHOUT SAND AND THEN CLEAR WAX POLISHING FURNITURE OR FLOORS OF WOOD: MUCH THEN WIPE WITH A CLOTH and achieve SHINE YOU WANT TO GET ;-)*


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I appreciate the help but don't understand what your saying. Can someone else possibly offer input or understanding?


----------



## DustyRich (Jan 20, 2012)

First, if they intend to prepare food on the butcher block countertop, you don't use BLO. On butcher block the old school method was mineral oil. You need to use something that is edible or at least won't upset your insides. There are butcher block coatings available on the web that are meant for use on food preperation wood countertops.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

You can use poly over the blo no problem as long as its dried. The food safe is out the window all ready so proceed with whatever top coat he likes. Id wipe on about 10 coats scuffing with 320 up to 600 if they want a shiny surface. Could use epoxy too like a bar top


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

Sounds like its already ruined for food prep.
I know some folks will say that it's ok after the BLO is dried, but it still introduces dried contaminants into the food you're cutting, and adds flavours you don't want in your food.
Maybe you could setup a router to remove half an inch off the top and finish it with mineral oil.

Mike
aka bagtown


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Rout it down to clean wood and use walnut oil on it. I prefer lots of coats with sanding as to the chemical sealers myself.


----------

